# CVA Scout .243- Never fired



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/cva-scout-break-action-single-shot-243/

Good gun new in box.

385-888-3090


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

...


----------

